# Harmony 880 vs 890 vs TIVO Remote



## dspilatro (Apr 21, 2005)

I need to buy a new remote. Should I buy the Harmony 880 or 890? Advantages & disadvantages? Or should I just buy another HD 10-250 remote?


thanks


----------



## feerlessleadr (May 23, 2006)

i use the 880 and i can use all of the features of the tivo remote on the 880.

i think the 890 offers RF capabilities as well above the 880.


----------



## pesos (Mar 23, 2003)

890 works great for me. I have a projector now, and my component rack has been moved back behind our seating area - so the 890 was a must for me...


----------



## Erwin D (Dec 15, 2004)

I have owned a Universal Remote Brand now for over 2 years, one of the best investments I have made when it comes to electronic gear.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I'm getting ready to purchase an 880 myself.


----------



## pjdoogie (Jun 14, 2005)

Unless you absolutely covet the nice color screen, I would suggest the 688 or another much cheaper one that does the same things.

I bought an 880 back in 2005, and liked it alot (except for the price...). My kids eventually put it out of commission after numerous drops, and I opted to try the 688 ($80 on E-bay).

I actually prefer the button layout and feel much more on the 688 than the 880, and it also feels more balanced in the hand IMO.

The kids have actually dropped the 688 and cracked the B/W LCD screen, but I don't miss it at all. The unit maps all of the functions that I need without the screen customized buttons, and I am satisfied with my purchase.


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

I found the screen-side buttons on the 880 to be too small, as well as the volume/channel ones. My 676 is much more comfortable to use for me. They both did a great job with all TiVo functions, though.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Logitech's website is very lacking when it comes to listing details but doesn't the 880 have some functionality that HD TVs need? I just bought a HD TV so assumed I would need the 880 over the 688


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Harmony remotes can have as much functionality that you want. It's really just a matter of style/button placement. The lower priced models can control fewer devices. I have the 628 and have it set to contol my HDTV, AV receiver, DVD player, DVD recorder, HTL-HD receiver, HR10 HDTiVo, Sony Sat T60 and Philips DSR6000. I think I can do a few more if I had them.


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

I use the 880 for a while now, didn't want to kick out the extra 100$+ for the 890. It works great with all the components, but I still use the tivo peanut for the day to day tivo uses.


----------



## dmward81 (Aug 27, 2005)

Like pesos, my equipment rack is behind the seating area so I needed the RF capabilities of the 890, but for TiVo ops I don't like the button layout nearly as much as I do the 680. If you don't need RF, i wouldn't get the 890.


----------



## Valor55 (Feb 8, 2002)

I have a plasma mounted to the wall. Everything goes into the wall behind it into a closet. I have a Series 1 with a DTV receiver that records everything for the kids. I have two DVDs, a VCR, my HR10-250, and a receiver with XM built into it. All of the video sources go into the single TV. The sound goes to theater speakers and/or whole house sound system.

I control everything with the 890. It was super simple to set up and works wonderfully. My dad has a Marantz controller that cost 10x as much that I like less than the 890.


----------



## tai-pan (Feb 9, 2006)

JimSpence said:


> Harmony remotes can have as much functionality that you want. It's really just a matter of style/button placement. The lower priced models can control fewer devices. I have the 628 and have it set to contol my HDTV, AV receiver, DVD player, DVD recorder, HTL-HD receiver, HR10 HDTiVo, Sony Sat T60 and Philips DSR6000. I think I can do a few more if I had them.


The display on my 890 didn't change with the new daylight savings. I thought that updating the remote from the PC would easily fix that but I guess I was wrong. This is my first harmony remote and I still love it. Had it since christmas. :up:


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I tried an 880 for 2 weeks and hated it. The Harmony software was too "Fisher Price" like for me. It wanted to make decisions I didn't want it to make. I need to control 15 different devices including 3 monitors. I went running back to my Home Theater Master remote.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Mike Lang said:


> I tried an 880 for 2 weeks and hated it. The Harmony software was too "Fisher Price" like for me. It wanted to make decisions I didn't want it to make. I need to control 15 different devices including 3 monitors. I went running back to my Home Theater Master remote.


Finally, someone who writes what I think.

I have never bought a Harmony but I have looked at them extensively. The whole concept of it "knowing" what the state of the system is makes me uncomfortable. Give me a good hard button remote with lots of buttons and full learning capability and I am very happy. (I use a SL9000 in the living room and an RF10 in the bedroom.)


----------



## Orient Express (Sep 18, 2006)

I have been using the Harmony 688 remote on my setup for over 2 years, and find it is everything that I need.

I use it to control 12 devices, lighting controllers, etc. with no problems at all.

I have 6 major activities, that each has 4-5 devices (plus lighting) to control and it is marvelous. What is especially nice is that my wife and kids understand it and never have any problems.

The major nice thing is that all of the actions in an activity have physical buttons to push. With the 880, all of my remotes including the Tivo remote are stored in the closet. With the exception of thumbs up & down (which I only use for some system things) every action on the Tivo remote is available on the 880. I never have had to keep the Tivo remote out for day to day use.

There is a fine line between overkill and a good user experience, and the 688 gives me that good user experience with the proper control depth without being something only a geek would love.


----------



## Phategod1 (Mar 14, 2007)

I loved the 880 I have had it for 2 years the one problem with it is Durability. after a few drops buttons started falling off My 880 now looks like a mummy remote. but it works great.


----------



## jberger (Jul 9, 2001)

I've got both the 890 and the URC 900/950 units.
The URC's are a MUCH better remote than the harmony 890. The cheaper 900 unit is actually a better TiVo remote than the 950 due to the button layout. 

I really, really wanted to like the harmony, but the tight buttons and internet programming just don't cut it.


----------



## tai-pan (Feb 9, 2006)

Orient Express said:


> I have been using the Harmony 688 remote on my setup for over 2 years, and find it is everything that I need.
> 
> I use it to control 12 devices, lighting controllers, etc. with no problems at all.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure about the 880 but on the 890 I was able to add thumbs up and thumbs down so I never have to get out the Tivo remote.


----------



## robortho (Sep 16, 2003)

how does the 880 work with two hr 10-250's ?


----------



## rlj5242 (Dec 20, 2000)

It should work exactly like mine does with a GXCEBOT and an HR10-250. When setting up the components, it just asked me to send signals from each of my peanut remotes to determine which remote address was in use by each receiver. After that, I just switch between "HD Tivo" and "SD Tivo" using my activity buttons. Everything works perfectly.

-Robert


----------



## OldFantom (Aug 24, 2004)

My opinion - any universal remote will be better than the one you get with any component or even the peanut. Use it long enough and you will be used to the UI and the quirks the other remote owners talk about will seem silly. I don't notice the so called "tight button placement". The feature I find is the killer app is the fact that I don't have to punch codes to set up my remote or go searching through any on screen setups. The rechargeable battery is also a wonderful thing. Finally, my wife can use it without my help. As little as I let her have the remote, that is saying something. 

I love my 880, and will likely buy a Harmony when I need a new remote. All that said, buy a remote and tell yourself you love it. You will.


----------



## dspilatro (Apr 21, 2005)

thanks for all information. it's all very helpful.


----------

